# Fat spouse



## 269130 (Dec 14, 2016)

I met a lady I liked and being around then married her. Only thing is I was never attracted to her physically (fat)? Now sucks. Love everything else about her ..Advice?


Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

My advice is to stick with one thread. 

And have sex in the dark. 

Seriously, what is your height and weight?

Who does the cooking and shopping?

Do you cook a healthy meal every night? I asked if you do, not her.


----------



## 269130 (Dec 14, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> My advice is to stick with one thread


Lol...couldnt find it

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

It's in Sex in Marriage. Read my modified post.


----------



## xMadame (Sep 1, 2016)

Based on just this post, do HER a favour and leave.

Narcissist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

ellsworth2375 said:


> I met a lady I liked and being around then married her. Only thing is I was never attracted to her physically (fat)? Now sucks. Love everything else about her ..Advice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk




You married fat. She married a drunk. Still waiting to hear your height and weight.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

As I suggested before, help her lose weight, encourage her to exercise and eat healthy. Marriage is supposed to be for keeps, not just for when you feel it's working out for you.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

xMadame said:


> Based on just this post, do HER a favour and leave.
> 
> Narcissist.
> 
> ...




Actually his threads and situation are valid. He came here for help. Your situation isn't the same as his.


----------



## xMadame (Sep 1, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Actually his threads and situation are valid. He came here for help. Your situation isn't the same as his.




Not really. When you love someone and marry them, you need to support them. 
She was big when he married her, so this being an issue for him now is unfair to her.

A few years ago I met a beautiful woman that had recently had her husband leave her after she had a double mastectomy due to breast cancer.

He needs to stop looking at her body and being grossed out and look at the woman he loves and married and connect and stop being superficial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

blueinbr said:


> You married fat. She married a drunk. Still waiting to hear your height and weight.


Me too. I'd like to know what kind of Adonis he is.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> Me too. I'd like to know what kind of Adonis he is.


What he looks like is irrelevant if his wife doesn't care.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

In defence of the male gender, they are more visual that the female gender, that has to be taken into consideration too, but whether it is grounds for divorce, I don't think so.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

xMadame said:


> Not really. When you love someone and marry them, you need to support them.
> She was big when he married her, so this being an issue for him now is unfair to her.
> 
> A few years ago I met a beautiful woman that had recently had her husband leave her after she had a double mastectomy due to breast cancer.
> ...




Coming here and saying the OP's issue isn't valid is wrong. If you are not going to support the OP, don't post in his thread. 

He and I and many others know he has a valid problem he is trying to fix.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

So an issue your wife had when you married her now is an issue. This is your problem, not your wife's. You have no right to ask her to change to suit your changing whims. Figure out why it matters now, but didn't matter than.


----------



## xMadame (Sep 1, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Coming here and saying the OP's issue isn't valid is wrong. If you are not going to support the OP, don't post in his thread.
> 
> He and I and many others know he has a valid problem he is trying to fix.




I am sorry, i will not support him.

Based on what I have seen is completely superficial and it makes me want to puke.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

My ex was heavy and I didn't like it either. Is she motivated at all to eat healthy and exercise or is she pretty much a couch potato? Will she go for walks with you? Can you work-out together?

My ex came from a family that was healthy, eating habits were terrible.....buffet people. Many times going to the gym for my ex met sitting in the sauna. He would rather sit. It wasn't our only issue but this was a problem between that never was resolved. I am active, he was not so I finally got tired of always trying to get him to do things with me and started leaving him at home instead. he didn't seem to mind, didn't change his way so I left.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

AVR1962 said:


> My ex was heavy and I didn't like it either. Is she motivated at all to eat healthy and exercise or is she pretty much a couch potato? Will she go for walks with you? Can you work-out together?
> 
> My ex came from a family that was healthy, eating habits were terrible.....buffet people. Many times going to the gym for my ex met sitting in the sauna. He would rather sit. It wasn't our only issue but this was a problem between that never was resolved. I am active, he was not so I finally got tired of always trying to get him to do things with me and started leaving him at home instead. he didn't seem to mind, didn't change his way so I left.


Weird. The way you've described his creepy behavior and all of the cheating/ogling I would never have pictured him fat.

Now he seems even more pathetic....if that's possible.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

Yeah, he loved the ladies and the ladies would give him attention back. They would laugh at his jokes and go to lunch with him, sit and chat with him but he looked like he was about 7 months pregnant, was balding and what was left was white....not attractive at all.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Sounds like a guy with really low self esteem who needed constant attention to try to convince himself he wasn't disgusting.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

AVR1962 said:


> My ex was heavy and I didn't like it either. Is she motivated at all to eat healthy and exercise or is she pretty much a couch potato? Will she go for walks with you? Can you work-out together?
> 
> 
> 
> My ex came from a family that was healthy, eating habits were terrible.....buffet people. Many times going to the gym for my ex met sitting in the sauna. He would rather sit. It wasn't our only issue but this was a problem between that never was resolved. I am active, he was not so I finally got tired of always trying to get him to do things with me and started leaving him at home instead. he didn't seem to mind, didn't change his way so I left.




"Buffet People" and ExH. Now your GC thread makes more sense to me.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> "Buffet People" and ExH. Now your GC thread makes more sense to me.


Been down that road already!!!!


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> Sounds like a guy with really low self esteem who needed constant attention to try to convince himself he wasn't disgusting.


Yes, that was what my counselors said. He was a bit nerdy too and he knew he wasn't accepted by everyone so he used his humor alot to entice people. I think that was why he would end up with these infatuations with women and turned to porn. He was not comfortable romantically, he was very much stuck in a jr high way of speaking about interests. None of that stopped him from flirting with the waitress and ogling over the ladies that would walk by. He was like a endless well of "fill me up and make he feel good about me," and there was nothing I did or said that changed any of it. He had this love/hate relationship with women....he wanted them but he couldn't get close. He did what he could to hide his searches for women on the internet and with time I quit trying. I had been the initiator and he was seeking satisfaction in other ways besides coming to me and trying to make a relationship with me. It was a very confusing relationship.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

ellsworth2375 said:


> I met a lady I liked and being around then married her. Only thing is I was never attracted to her physically (fat)? Now sucks. * Love everything else about her* ..Advice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


*Everything else about her does not greatly outweigh the smallest rest? * 

Open your other eye.

This is negation. She is "P" as in plump. If she were not plump then She is NOT P and therefore NOT SHE. 

She is not a mathematical absurdity, she is a babe. And you Sir, are a mathematical NOT Rational Number. An Irrational Fractal Gaussian Integer.

Raise your standards.

Using your logic you would be better off marrying a skinny girl who has no other redeeming qualities.

You need a technician to re-calibrate your scales....reptilian.


----------

